# watchguard firebox blocking a particular email?



## choywg (May 29, 2008)

my colleague cannot receive all emails from [email protected]. The error the sender gets is shown below:

5*53 Requested action not taken:
mailbox name not allowed or chunk too large
*

I did a search online and found a thread that says the Watchguard Firewall Proxied SMTP services is blocking it. 

How do I go to this Proxied SMTP server in Watchguard Firewall? Anyone can advise?

thanks and regards,


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Access the firewall appliance's web interface. From there you should be able to configure it. It is possible the e-mails are being blocked due to a specific setting or an entry in the SBL.


----------

